# critique form and pros and cons of form with dif releases



## gondo (May 10, 2012)

I have two releases in these pics, the one with the wrist I have had since day one, the one without the strap is a newer one that I am trying out. I like the idea of the new release not having strap... i think not having the wrist strap makes me uncomfortable for now like it is going to fly out of my hand and I am really putting a strangle hold on the grip of it so im sure the tension is messing with me in multiple ways. The grip release also changes my anchor point and makes the peep sight much higher and I cant get my nose on the string (figured that would mess me up but I was surprised that it didnt mess with consistency a lot). I have to hold my head straight up with the grip release for the peep to line up, I really have my head bent forward quite a lot with the wrist strap release although the pictures dont show this very well for some reason. As for the pics from the back... wife just wasnt getting the angle I wanted but she had a bad day so i didnt want to make her reshoot the photos. Please give thoughts on form with each release and suggestions on what could be done to make things better...


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Well Gondo, here is what I see.....

1. Got a little to much hand in the bow. Need to roll the knuckles out to more of a 45degree angle. Less hand less torque. Rolling the knuckles out also bring the forearm away from the string. The grip should never come in contact with the hand outside of the lifeline.

2. Really dont reccomend dipping the head at all. I would suggest the use of a kisser button. Dipping the head can lead to peep drift. This will be more notable when shooting longer distances - in which aiming may take a little longer. Make sure your keeping your front should down.

3. Whichever release you can hold at a solid anchor and allows you to relax the draw arm for the initiation of back tension - use it.

Other than that..looks good to me. 

Im sure somone else will chime in...at 80 views.


----------



## Splitshafts (May 7, 2012)

I'm seeing several issues here.

your DL is too short by like 3/4". This will bring the string in contact with your nose on a natural, relaxed form. Theres a difference between the two releases.

your release hand needs to be relaxed, with absolutely no tension in your fingers. When shooting the shark. Or any other strap release

In regards to the strapless release, you will be best suited by doing blank bales for several shooting sessions. The Stan Shootoff that i use for target is a deadly accurate release. With a truly clean, torque free release if used correctly. Back tension is the suggested form to use them. don't worry about how tightly you grip the release. Use a light hand on your bow hand though. 

I can't see the off side of your rest. It looks like your arrows are a bit short. Be careful with that if I'm right. I also see they are flatlines. If you are shooting over 60 pounds then I would suggest shooting the 340 spine. Conversly the next heavier spine if you shoot over 65 pounds. That will give you better groups with lighter arrow weights.

Just my $.02


----------



## gondo (May 10, 2012)

Dont keep commenting on this thread guys, nothing is the same as it was in the pics, thanks for the effort though!


----------

